# Anthony Sowell - Rapist, Murderer and now 10 bodies found in the house



## Omar B (Nov 3, 2009)

Ok, this story is developing at the moment.  So far ex Marine Anthony Sowell, guilty of 5 rapes and 5 murders they can prove has left a backyard of horrors.  Seems there's a whole buncha bodies out back! 

Oh crap, while typing this thread the count went from 10 bodies to 11!
_
CLEVELAND, Ohio -- Police have discovered four bodies and the remains of a fifth this afternoon at the home of Anthony Sowell, bringing the total body count to 11._
_Sowell's home on Imperial Avenue now ranks among the deadliest crime scenes in Cleveland history. _
_Sowell, 50, was charged with five counts of aggravated murder even as workers continued finding more bodies in his back yard.  
_
http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2009/11/crews_again_digging_at_anthony.html
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...otting_bodies_of_victims_of_women_he_str.html
http://news.google.com/news?q=anthony%20sowell&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wn


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 4, 2009)

Rapist and "POSSIBLE" serial killer... I think after body number 3 he qualified. 

Monsters are real, just not how Hollywood would like to envision them sometimes. 

A candidate for the death penalty if ever there was one...


----------



## David43515 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ohio: I think we still lead the nation in producing U.S. Presidents, and serial killers........you`re welcome for both.


----------

